# Adding a Rescue to our Household



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

Posting on behalf of my parents who don’t frequent the boards...I’ll be passing along any advice you all have to give.

After debating about the right time to add to their family and searching for the right addition, my parents are getting a new rescue GSD this weekend :happyboogie:
Trooper (here’s his petfinder info) is a handsome purebred male probably just over 1yr. Not much is known about his background other than he was dropped off overnight at a shelter in rural Southern LA. He will be joining a ~9yr old female (also rescue) GSD in my parent’s quiet, suburban home.

We were always a 1-dog home so I don’t have much practical advice to give them. Their female has always been ok with visiting dogs (another female shepherd or a male cavalier), but that’s for brief periods of a few days or a week...not sure if we should manage their introduction differently for 2 adult GSDs that will need to live together forever!

One last factor: their grandchildren (4 and 10yr olds) visit often. Any tips/exercises that we can try to ensure the new guy gets off on the right foot with the children?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

tell your parents to be patient and give the dogs plenty of time to adjust to each other, and also to give trooper plenty of time to adjust to his new surroundings before exposing him to anything else "new"...places, kids, other dogs.

i have heard that the best way to introduce dogs is outside going for a walk. they'll want to be very careful until they're absolutely certain the dogs get along. 

they should also use a crate while he's settling in (to crate when they can't supervise).

what a nice looking dog. many blessings to your parents for going the rescue route. the need is so great!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Pass along these links:

http://leerburg.com/pdf/Preventing Dog Bites in Children.pdf

http://leerburg.com/pdf/introducingdogsandbabies.pdf

http://leerburg.com/pdf/introducingdogs.pdf

They are e-books so you can print them off if you need to.

Hope this helps!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Handsome fellow. 

Good luck to your parents.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone...hints passed along, ebooks printed out. They’ll get “Trooper” (final name still tbd) on Sunday, and I’ll get some time to visit and help get him off to a good start about a week later.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the fact that Trooper is a puppy should work in his favor, with regard to the resident girl. At least it did for us....... I second the idea of a walk or play session though, on neutral territory first - rather than immediately bringing him into the home. When we adopted Conor he was 6 months old, Anja was 6 years......they were introduced at the foster mom's home, and got along right away. Because Anja doesn't like other dogs, and can be quite unfriendly if they get too close, it was important that he not be placed on her turf immediately. The next hurdle of course was when we brought him home, but again, to our surprise, she accepted him without issue. We were still careful however - he was crated overnight for a while, and always when we weren't there to supervise. Since your Trooper has been trained as a K9 he should be well used to being in a crate or kennel.

Good luck - keep up his OB, and plenty of exercise and your parents should be good to go! (And I too thank them for rescuing! :thumbup
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

